# Can anyone try to code this?



## rmiller2012 (May 22, 2009)

Bilateral pelvic lymphadenectomy, radical cystectomy with hysterectomy and bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy, and ileal conduit urinary diversion with incidental appendectomy.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 25, 2009)

*no book*

Hi Rita, although I don't have my book right in front of me, I'm going to try from memory.
51595 should be bilate pelvic lymphadenectomy with cystectomy and ileal conduit diversion.  The hysterectomy code, I cannot remember off the top of my head as there are many different hysterectomy codes.  If I can remember, there are hysterectomy codes are with or with bilate salpingo-oopherectomy so they should be included if the correct hysterectomy code is selected.  The incidental appendentectomy I would say is not billable.  Was it taken out because it was "in the way"?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 25, 2009)

*Op Note*

It would help if you could post the scrubbed op note. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

